# Beach



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The OH and Liz have this nasty cough/flu/temperature bug . Eldest has a hangover  middle one off out with his girlfriend  so I escaped for a blast on the beach! Tide was just going out so plenty of damp sand for the dogs to race on.
Not great pics, relying on old phone - but I think they capture the joy


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

There's nothing like a good deserted beach for charging around. It looks idyllic.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks fabulous. Really fab! 

Love seeing the white cliffs in the background too. You live in a wonderful place and those puppies are lovely!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, definitely capture the joy - so envious of you living near the beach ...but you already know that of course!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi you are wrong, wrong, wrong, those are fabulous photos, the reflections are great, the action spectacular and the the joy palpable. Thank you!

Funny when I was trying to think of a photo challenge for you I was thinking about reflections. I am going to try my hand at panning with Rufus, I'll post what I get no matter how awful, only if you and 2nd will do the same.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is total perfection in beach form  I love the reflections too 

A photo challenge and post whatever results sounds fun Fairlie although we are grounded at the moment


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh just luvverly!!! Utter joy - they look like they're dancing on that first one. Gorgeous!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2nd is Chance up to it or is everyone grounded?

Maybe Ruth and Datun will join us? Any shot with a dog using panning, no oldies allowed, no matter how awful.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If I understand it correctly we use a slow camera speed and follow the dog, resulting in crisp rolleyes dog, blurred background.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Marzi you are soooo lucky! Your three must think they've died and gone to heaven!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> If I understand it correctly we use a slow camera speed and follow the dog, resulting in crisp rolleyes dog, blurred background.


Blurred I can probably do, but not for a few days... work


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I am back to work tomorrow and I don't want to go  

I am putting off going to bed because I don't want the holidays to be over, and I don't want the morning to come just yet.

There's got to be more to life...


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Marzi your photos are bliss, always a tonic. Just love the one of Dot and Kiki in the boat. Bet the water was cold on their paws


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I am back to work tomorrow and I don't want to go
> 
> I am putting off going to bed because I don't want the holidays to be over, and I don't want the morning to come just yet.
> 
> There's got to be more to life...


Me too, should go to bed 6:00am is going to come round much too fast 
I was in work on Friday, but no kids so it was different enough not to really feel like work.... Long day tomorrow - I'd much rather be walking the dogs on the beach!
 and Liz is poorly, poorly girl so will have to stay home with her brothers to look after her


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Hope Liz is feeling better soon!

Is that dotty dot flying on the beach?? Lovely!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Blurred I can probably do....


me too.....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow oh wow!
Most excellent!
You have absolutely caught the moment. These should be in a thread of their own - not enough people will see them hidden on here.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope Liz is OK and survives her brothers care 

Fab Rufus shots  he is enjoying that 

I won't get a chance now to do anything until the weekend as it is too dark in the mornings and evenings so will see what we can get up to at the weekend  I am not sure what we are going to do then with regard to grounding as too long and we will all go stir crazy but depends how Molls is healing.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Did you ever get to the bottom of the hot spot on her leg 2nd?

Marzi, that is exactly why I buried them here, so few would see them. I love his spirit but the focal issue is driving me crazy. These were taken with my nephews really fancy Nikon, his girlfriend is here too, she is majoring in Photography at uni. I felt a bit better when they told me to get five great action shots they would expect to take six hundred.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The cause of her hot spot is driving me crazy  she had got soaked that morning and was wearing her jumper so maybe that rubbed her?, maybe she had some mud still on her coat?, maybe she had a small matt there? 

I do tend to take hundreds of photos if I am aiming for action shots although I am very lazy and don't shoot in RAW as it just takes too long to sort them out.

This time of year the light is rubbish here too which is frustrating.


----------



## fuzzi wazzi (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow crazy fabulous shots of Rufus!! Lets sell him to the circus, and get some returns back on our 'little investment'. Ha, ha ha. BTW, hope it wasn't too cold that day. You forgot to put his coat on, but I guess all the workout will keep him warm enough.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

fuzzi wazzi said:


> You forgot to put his coat on, but I guess all the workout will keep him warm enough.


I was hoping you wouldn't notice that part.


----------

